# Been missing



## Wade E (Dec 9, 2010)

Sorry, I havent been on here as much as usual as there have been 2 kittens stray in my back yard and they were just too small to leave out there with temps around 5* at night so I trapped both of them yesterday and then felt real bad bout leaving the mother so got her a little while ago. I dont have a trap so really had to be inventive with a cat carrier, roast beef, and and a long string and many hours watching it freezing my a$$ off! They are all doing good now as my wife actually just bathed the momma. The kittens arent much bigger then your fist.


----------



## whine4wine (Dec 9, 2010)

Great story Wade.
Your just a softy at heart.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 10, 2010)

Ill post pics of these critters tomorrow. Great, now we have 5 cats and a big dog.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Dec 10, 2010)

Now you really need to cover your primaries!


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 10, 2010)

Want some bread to go with those kittens?


----------



## Larryh86GT (Dec 10, 2010)

How to Bathe a Cat 

Dear Cat Owner, Following are instructions on the best way to bathe your cat: 
1. Thoroughly clean the toilet. 
2. Add the required amount of shampoo to the toilet water, and have both lids lifted. 
3. Obtain the cat and soothe him while you carry him towards the bathroom. 
4. In one smooth movement, put the cat in the toilet and close both lids (you may need to stand on the lid so that he cannot escape). 
CAUTION: Don't get any part of your body too close to the edge, as his paws will be reaching out to grab anything they can find. The cat will self-agitate and make ample suds. Never mind the noises that come from your toilet, the cat is actually enjoying this. 
5. Flush the toilet 3 or 4 times. This provides a "power wash and rinse" which I have found to be quite effective. 
6. Have someone open the door to the outside and ensure that there are no people between the toilet and the outside door. 
7. Stand behind the toilet as far as you can, and quickly lift both lids. 
8. The now-clean cat will rocket out of the toilet and run outside where he will dry himself.


----------



## Sirs (Dec 10, 2010)

OMG I'm just now able to type as I was laughing to hard as I read this I got a visual of it and couldn't help but laugh as I remember being young and doing cats somewhat like this in the cow's watering trough we'd hold by nap of the neck dunk a time or 2 to get wet then soap up and re-dunk to rinse then let go.... for some reason they stayed clear of us for a few days never figured out why....LOL



Larryh86GT said:


> How to Bathe a Cat
> 
> Dear Cat Owner, Following are instructions on the best way to bathe your cat:
> 1. Thoroughly clean the toilet.
> ...


----------



## BobF (Dec 10, 2010)

You were missing?


----------



## Julie (Dec 10, 2010)

BobF said:


> You were missing?



Haven't you noticed how quiet it has been around here lately,


----------



## Lurker (Dec 10, 2010)

I just had surgery on Tuesday and should not laugh. It hurts.


----------



## Julie (Dec 10, 2010)

Lurker said:


> I just had surgery on Tuesday and should not laugh. It hurts.



Aaah Richard, hope everything went well and wish you a fast recovery. And be careful on what post your read!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 10, 2010)

I too hope everything went and stays well over there Richard!


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 10, 2010)

Richard hope all is well and you're back up and well quickly.


----------



## Tom (Dec 10, 2010)

Lurker said:


> I just had surgery on Tuesday and should not laugh. It hurts.



Wine is [email protected]@d for you.....


----------



## Wade E (Dec 10, 2010)

Heres the pic of the 2 cuties. It was 5* out this morning. Man they are getting big fast. All they do is eat and poop!


----------



## jeepingchick (Dec 12, 2010)

OMG so cute! I miss having a kitty around, but hubs and the kid are alergic so I am SOL...


----------



## St Allie (Dec 12, 2010)

do they have different coloured eyes Wade?


----------



## Wade E (Dec 12, 2010)

No, they just have a bad photographer (Me)! They really look bigger in the pic also then they really are.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Dec 13, 2010)

Wade E said:


> ............... All they do is eat and poop!



That's probably the same thing they say about you.


----------



## Boozehag (Dec 20, 2010)

ohhhhh cute! Glad to hear you are so compassionate Wade!!


----------



## Celestyal (Dec 22, 2010)

what are their names?? Have you named them yet?


----------



## Wade E (Dec 22, 2010)

The girl is Angel and the boy is Sparta! They have already completely switched profiles though as he was a fighter when we got him and now he's just a lover while she gave us no fight while getting her and would love to be held and now she is a little sh!t!


----------



## Sirs (Dec 23, 2010)

typical female


----------



## jeepingchick (Dec 24, 2010)

Sirs said:


> typical female



OY! Watch Yourself!!!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Dec 24, 2010)

Sirs said:


> typical female



Comments like that might get you neutered. OY is right.


----------

